# E350 Conversion



## randee01 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a small vending business with a 2000 Ford E350 fourteen foot box van. Is it possible to do a conversion for daily 25 mile trips with top speeds of 50 mph. The top speed could be reduced to 40.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, it is possible. Although it would be much lower cost to operate as electric, you likely won't save money at current fuel prices due to the cost of conversion. Lead acid batteries will only last about 3-4 years then need to be replaced. LiFePO4 batteries should (no one has had them for 8-10 years yet) last much longer, but have much higher cost. If the latter do last ten years you would likely save some money going electric - at current fuel prices. You might search http://www.evalbum.com for full sized pickup trucks and vans to get an idea of performance and cost. Your goal of 25 mile range and 50 mph is easily achievable.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm curious to see this. I have an E150 that I want to do. Tranny is going out so I was thinking of a 2:1 gear reducer and going direct drive. It weighs about 4200 lbs without cargo. For low speed you could likely do away with the tranny too saving some weight and making it easier to drive but you would have to reverse motor rotation to back up.


----------



## Picasso (Sep 28, 2010)

gear vendors makes an overdrive unit that uses the turbo 400 out put bolt pattern so it would be easy to do that with a warp.


----------



## dragster (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi
It's do able but you would have to go with Lithium batteries cost $11,000.00 I would make the battery pack removeable. You would need a folk lift for this but as you save money from not buying gas you could buy another battery pack and just swap the pack for one that is charged. Just like the food storage workers do. I would keep the transmission and lock out the converter I can tell you how to do it give me a call Tom @ 866 883 5700
http://www.htcracing.com/electriccar.htm


----------



## idarusskie (Feb 17, 2011)

according to smith trucks( commercial electric trucks). http://www.smithelectricvehicles.com/

Electric delivery saves on maintenance as well as fuel. The thing is, the cost of batteries must also be figured it. They will age regardless if you use them or not so the best return on investment is if you can use them and charge them everyday.

Also if any of your stops along the way have outside outlets you should top charge your batteries( would take some planning. just figure what your charger pulls and time how long you are plugged in.). The less you discharge lead acid batteries the longer they will last. I have no experience with lithium batteries but i should think it would help them as well.


----------

